# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eco-Complete with laterite/peat?



## EtUxor (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all,

I am planning to make my first serious run at a planted tank, and I am hoping to control my zeal to do too much. I have a 29gal which has been set up for approx 1 year. I recently added a 65w PC light strip to replace the old 20w hood. I am not using CO2, but may opt for this in the near future (I am trying Excel for now). I add Flourish 1x per week. Current plants are java ferns, java moss, a few crypts. 

I have two 20lb bags of Eco-Complete hurtling towards my home in a UPS truck as we speak... Here are my questions:

I am aware that Eco is regarded as an all-in-one substrate which eliminates the need for supplements like laterite. That being said, would some First Layer Laterite be a mistake? I know laterite is high in FE, which is good. However, I also know Eco contains Fe, and too much FE is bad. Am I setting myself up for a huge problem if I supplement with laterite? Is there any benefit to adding laterite? Also, I have some red algae which is annoying, but not out of control. Would the excess FE from the laterite result in uncontrolled red algae growth?

Second, I have thought about adding peat for some time. I have read a number of posts suggesting it is beneficial to plants (i.e. crypts), but I am also interested in lowering my PH to benefit my blue rams (currently 7.5). Plus, I like the idea of adding an organic medium to the substrate. Does Eco negate the need for peat?

When I have the tank torn down I want to make the most of the effort. However, I want to be careful to avoid the "more is better" syndrome that is so tempting to eager-but-inexperienced newbies such as myself. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Eco will be fine by itself... and I think that adding abit of laterite probably will not hurt (FE should stay mostly confined to the subtrate (uprooting plants excluded) Same to be said for peat... I think adding abit will be ok. But dont get crazy with either material.....

Hopfully someone else that knows abit more will chime in...

Ya know... a DIY CO2 setup would get that PH down (when you inject CO2 in lowers the PH) to where you want it without having to add peat. Keep in mind peat will color your water with the release of humic acids for awhile.

Hope this helps somewhat








-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## Maxmillion (Mar 12, 2004)

Hello, I would just use the EC it should have have plenty of Fe in it, I believe it has the specs on a chart on the bag? I think the laterite would be to much and maybe give you problems when uprooting plants during pruning times. I don't think you need the peat either, I think EC maintains a ph lower than the 7.5 you have--maybe use the peat in the filter(in bags)if you want to go lower???


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Check out this, this guy is very respected among hobbyists.

http://www.deepforestaquatics.com/aqua/luis/dallas/


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

You shouldnt have to lower the pH to accomodate your rams. Most rams will do great and even breed in 7.5 water. You can look at http://www.aquabid.com for some supposable "Hard Water Rams" I know of plenty of people that spawn their rams in higher pH tanks.


----------

